# An example of experimenting



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2005)

I have two reasons for posting this example.
One I have been playing with my new photo booth.
and two the recent posts by one of the members looking for suggestions to improve his photos.
it is ment to be an example of how experimenting can help find just the right set up.
first here is the photo:







keep in mind I took nearly 100 photos before I got these that I was ready to make a collage out of.
this picture represents a dark subject and a light subject. although I was fairly happy with the light subject. the dark one did not show the details under the same conditions. I then took a series of pictures having the camera overexpose by one step then by two steps etc. then I can look at all of them and decide which one shows the pen at its' best. this is also where a photograpgher can easily make a pen look better than it really does.
in reality the Exposed plus 2 photo matches the color of my background the closest. but exposed plus three shows the pen at it's best. this is because the over exposure causes the light areas to get even lighter than they really are, enhancing the contrast between the light and dark grains. exposed plus two really represents the pen the most accuratly.
I want a picture that shows the pen has contrasting grain. but ethically I want to honestly represent the pen. I have to decide just how far is over the line. arguable neither picture is 100% accurate so who really can say which is the false representation.
Anyway more to my point. this is mainly an example of how tinkering slightly with just one setting on my camera can help sneak up on just which setting I want. this can be done with postioning of lights by just moving them a few inches at a time, with all setting on the camera such as white balance. you can try underexposing as well. use different background with various shades of pen colors. 
Remember to take a photo of a dark, mid tone and light subject as that will also be different as you see here.
lastly my post is in no way a claim to being a great photographer. I do know technicaly how a camera works. getting it down is just as elusive for me as it is for everyone else.
so far of all the set ups I've seen here the light bounced off reflectors has the best outcome in my opinion. havn't figured out how to get the white cards set up on my table yet. right now I am shining the lights through a rubbermade tub. it is a close second but the light is still just a bit to harsh. once again just a small change like a bounced light can make all the difference.
the motto. keep trying....anything and everything. from that will develop your personal style of photo. they actually become recognizable as yours.


----------



## Jcraigg (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the tips I"ll try again


----------

